# TV picture great - if standing up!!



## travelsRus2 (Oct 14, 2007)

Hi, we have a Burstner 747 and the picture on the TV is great - IF WE STAND UP. As soon as we sit down the picture is dark - like watching it in negative. The stand it's on will allow it to be moved left and right and up but will not allow it to tilt forward. Does anyone know where we can get another stand which will allow this.

The TV sits in a slide out compartment.

Any ideas much appreciated.

Thanks

Chris


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

If you can go to the shows like Peterborough you will find plenty of brackets to suit you. Another case of a MH designed by someone who doesn't have a clue about using it.


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

There are several bracket options, but it would be good to see the current one to give us all a clue as to your arrangement.


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

travelsRus2 said:


> Hi, we have a Burstner 747 and the picture on the TV is great - IF WE STAND UP. As soon as we sit down the picture is dark - like watching it in negative. The stand it's on will allow it to be moved left and right and up but will not allow it to tilt forward. Does anyone know where we can get another stand which will allow this.
> 
> The TV sits in a slide out compartment.
> 
> ...


I`ve got a telly on order,and will probably have the same problem as you once it arrives.this is something that I have thought about,but will cross the bridge when it comes to it.

I thought about it one day when using my laptop and the screen wasn`t at the right angle.You have just confirmed my thoughts. 

steve


----------



## 100004 (Jul 12, 2006)

Er, buy some bar stools :lol: :lol: H


----------



## brimo (May 10, 2005)

Take a look at our solution at 
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-393718.html#393718

This brings it down sufficiently.

Hope this helps


----------



## Patchworkqueen (Dec 7, 2007)

Hi 
We had a similar problem with our TV. 
We bought a bracket from LCS Leisure at the NEC. It is a VESA standard so will fit most TV's. The one we have is on a slide but the same bracket was available without the slides. 
Bracket is Italian made and of very good quality. I think that LCS Leisure attend a lot of shows and will probably be at Peterborough. They also have a website.
Regards Chris


----------



## exmusso (Jun 18, 2006)

Hi Chris,
We have a BT7513 wall mount for lcd/tft screen with articulated arm.

Seems to be a sturdy bit of kit and easy to fit.

It allows 17deg of tilt and moves in all directions.
Can't see the price at the moment or even if you can buy direct but all the info on their site below.

http://www.b-tech-int.com/Con_LCD.html

Hope this helps.
Cheers,
Alan


----------



## eribiste (May 1, 2005)

*LCD TV Viewing*

You get this dark screen/negative effect with a number of LCD flat screens. Most of them are tolerant of side to side viewing angles, but not tilt from top to bottom.

Some are worse than others. I recently bought a Grundig 15" for both home and travel and it was terrible. In addition to the tilt problem the sound was awful. I had a bit of an 'exchange of views' with the retailer and swapped it for a Sony Bravia, also 15" LCD. This is much better, both for sound quality and up/down viewing angle.

Eribiste


----------



## Broom (Oct 8, 2007)

Hi Chris

Just bought a TV bracket form these RS100, RCK Ltd, G4 9JF, ordered on Monday delivered on Tuesday cheapest one I could find £19.95 fits to shelf in locker and swivels down.

Hope that helps

Best regards
Broom


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

We have the same problem. At the moment our solution is to view the TV from the fixed bed ( who said fixed beds were a waste of space!?).
Was thinking of installing an articulated bracket upright onto the sliding tray, then it could be swung out and down to lower the screen.


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

We have a similar problem, in that we can adjust the tilt (with a paperback book under the rear of the stand :roll: ), but it gives us neck ache to watch it . It's on a slideout from an overhead locker, and we're about 1.5m from it.

Last trip, I pulled it out and stood it on the table - perfect! But not an ideal solution, really. I want a bracket which will allow it to slide out of the cubby 'ole, but then swing downwards by about 0.5m.

It's not a big problem as we should be starting to watch less TV now the weather is getting warmer / nights are getting lighter, but it would be nice to have a solution. I'll have a ferret around the various AV sites.

Gerald


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Spacerunner said:


> Was thinking of installing an articulated bracket upright onto the sliding tray, then it could be swung out and down to lower the screen.


SNAP!!!

You would think we had the same van, wouldn't you?

Gerald


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

geraldandannie said:


> Spacerunner said:
> 
> 
> > Was thinking of installing an articulated bracket upright onto the sliding tray, then it could be swung out and down to lower the screen.
> ...


Great minds and all that...... :lol: :lol:


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

GerryD said:


> Another case of a MH designed by someone who doesn't have a clue about using it.


Not at all Gerry....

Just been out to the van (same as travelsRus2) and I gave it a good looking at,and found an allen key underneath which you simply loosen off,put tele at the correct angle and tighten again  Blimey..Even I can do it. :lol:

steve

ps the allen key on the right of photo is the one to adjust.


----------



## 106986 (Sep 12, 2007)

Hi

Our TV tilts backwards and forwards in that cabinet, don't have to use an allen key though, just moves around any which way as you pull the TV.

Kirsty


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

Willows18 said:


> Hi
> 
> Our TV tilts backwards and forwards in that cabinet, don't have to use an allen key though, just moves around any which way as you pull the TV.
> 
> Kirsty


Hi Kirsty

It`s not just a case of your Allen screw might have been loose from the start without your knowing would it.? worth a check.

steve


----------



## 106986 (Sep 12, 2007)

Steve

Maybe! All I know is the dealer installed the TV. We pulled it out, it worked, twisted it, tilted it - great!!! 

Kirsty


----------



## travelsRus2 (Oct 14, 2007)

Unfortunately, our bracket isn't anything like Chigman's. The base of the stand is about 4" inch round with a 'lift up' bit at the front to allow the TV to swivel. It is this 'lift up' bit that prevents the TV from going forward. 
Thanks for all your replies and we are sure we will be able to find a suitable bracket.

Chris


----------

